# Raccourci et application Santé



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai fait deux raccourcis:

Enregistrer son poids: cela propose la date/heure du jour et ensuite on rentre le poids
Enregistrer le sommeil: la première partie créer (ou met à jour) un fichier et active le mode avion, la deuxième partie propose la date/heure du jour comme heure de réveil et enregistre ensuite ces dates comme période “endormi” dans “Santé”
Dans les deux cas, les raccourcis permettent de modifier les dates/heures pour ajuster si besoin.

Et vous, utilisez-vous l’application “raccourci” pour enregistrer des données dans “Santé” ?


----------



## Dead head (14 Septembre 2019)

Je me pèse chaque matin. Une habitude. Comme le soir je mets mon iPhone en "mode nuit" grâce à un raccourci (wifi et bluetooth déconnectés), le lendemain au réveil je lance un raccourci qui reconnecte le wifi et le bluetooth et ensuite me demande d'entrer mon poids du jour dans l'app Santé.

J'aimerais trouver le temps de mieux apprendre à me servir de l'app Raccourcis. J'ai acheté le livre de MacGé sur le sujet mais n'ai pas encore trouvé le temps de m'y mettre.


----------

